# Did Gollum Win the Riddle Game?



## Sulimo (May 23, 2011)

This is something I've often wondered to myself. Gollum technically gets the answer right before he even makes his first guess. 



> 'Not fair! not fair!; he hissed. 'It isn't fair, *MY PRECIOUS*, is it, to ask us what it's got in its nassty little pocketses?'



I think he answered the question as inadvertently as Bilbo did the time riddle. However, there was no way at that time for Bilbo to realize that he had lost.


----------



## Zenith (May 23, 2011)

I don't think he won. The reason Bilbo won the Time riddle was due to the fact he didn't say what he wanted to say. If he had said, "give me more time" like he intended to, Gollum wouldn't have considered the riddle answered. If Gollum had just said, "My Precious" instead of using it in a sentence, then I think it is fair to assume Gollum won.


----------



## Sulimo (May 24, 2011)

Good call Zenith. I guess your right.


----------



## Welserwies (Jun 6, 2011)

I just read that passage last night. Gollum referred to himself as "my precious" as well as referring to the ring that way. Gollumn talked to himself all the time because himself was the only person he had to talk to. It says so in the story. It seemed obvious to me that when he exclaimed 'It isn't fair, MY PRECIOUS, is it, to ask us what it's got in its nassty little pocketses

he was speaking to himself and not referring to the ring.


----------



## host of eldar (Oct 12, 2011)

gollum didnt win the riddle game that is obvious but I cant stop thinking about the little unfair work that bilbo have done. he kind of spoiled the game changing the game style, not asking a riddle..


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 14, 2011)

Bilbo won it.


----------

